# rather be in the saddle x



## Spindleberry (Aug 22, 2009)

*Shadow&I*

*Hai Journal ;; 

Yesturday i went to the gallops with my pony well not gallops but loads of fields you gallop through i have never seen Shadow try so hard to impress and go so fast; my friend Danni and i swapped ponies after we ate lunch and her eyes where streaming he was going so fast but me and her pony still won the race haha ; we also went over this really high jump but my camera got covered in banana ; lol  

today we were not doing much we went over a jump or too ; got loads of pictures and played cow boys and indians ' haha it was so fun seriously -- so so fun . 
i will post the pictures soon ; but i havent had the chance to get them recently so yeah; anyways thats it 

Spindleberry

*


----------

